# Εγκαταστάσεις > Car Audio & Theater >  >  μπλοκαρισμενο radio cd

## averkis

καλημερα εχω το συγκεκριμενο radio cd alpine mf 2297.
http://www.car-radio.de/product_info...ne-becker.html&

μου βγαζει,μετα απο 3 εσφαλμενες προσπαθειες εισαγωγης κωδικου, "wait".
το εχω αφησει ανοιχτο για πανω απο 24 ωρες αλλα προοδο δεν ειδα.
μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει?
ευχαριστω

----------


## Dbnn

Αν έχει κολλήσει μέσα cd τότε πρέπει να βάλεις χέρι και να το βγάλεις χειροκίνητα.
Αν δεν έχει κολλήσει τίποτα μέσα, βγάλτο απο την παροχή τροφοδοσίας και ξαναδοκίμασε.

----------


## johnnkast

το πας στην αντιπροσωπεια και αποδικνυεις οτι δεν το εχεις κλεμμενο κι οτι εισαι  ο νομιμος κατοχος για να στο ξεκλειδωσουν (...χλωμο το βλεπω...)

----------


## aktis

Ναι , ειναι αντικλεπτικο σύστημα , το εχουν αρκετά  γερμανικά εργοστασιακά συστήματα ήχου . Μαζι με το μηχάνημα πρεπει να εχεις και ενα καρτελακι με τον κωδικο ...

----------


## a75

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercedes-R...-/290921629887

----------


## SV1JRT

> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercedes-R...-/290921629887




Αχαχαχαχαχαχα..... Και μετά λένε ότι οι Ελληνες είναι λαμόγια !!!
Τις μεγαλύτερες λαμογιές τις κάνουν .....άλλοι !!

.

----------


## xlife

> Αχαχαχαχαχαχα..... Και μετά λένε ότι οι Ελληνες είναι λαμόγια !!!
> Τις μεγαλύτερες λαμογιές τις κάνουν .....άλλοι !!
> 
> .



Μπορεί να είναι Έλληνες της διασποράς!!!

----------


## RNR

> Μπορεί να είναι Έλληνες της διασποράς!!!



Καλό! :Lol:

----------


## averkis

σε ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια αλλα αν ειναι να δωσω 25 λιρες,χλωμο το κοβω.
τεσπα,ειμαι ακομα σε κατασταση "wait",αν καποιος μπορει να δωσει καποια πιο χρησιμη πληροφορια
και να βοηθησει,θα το εκτιμουσα ιδιαιτερα.
σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## Dbnn

> σε ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια αλλα αν ειναι να δωσω 25 λιρες,χλωμο το κοβω.
> τεσπα,ειμαι ακομα σε κατασταση "wait",αν καποιος μπορει να δωσει καποια πιο χρησιμη πληροφορια
> και να βοηθησει,θα το εκτιμουσα ιδιαιτερα.
> σας ευχαριστω.



Χωρις ιχνος ειρωνιας, σκεφτηκες αλλη συγχρονη πηγη; και καλυτερος ηχος και περισσοτερες δυνατοτητες.

----------


## betacord85

υπαρχουν 2 πιθανοτητες...η μια να εχει μια μερσεντες w124 που το φοραει πανω απο το εργοστασιο...και η αλλη να το εχει παρει απο παζαρι...υπαρχει και μια τριτη...αλλα θα με κραξουν παλι και δεν μιλαω  :Wink:

----------

